

It-ebooks.info - Is this legit? - house9-2
http://it-ebooks.info/

======
house9-2
A friend just sent me this link - wondering if this is a legit site?

At the bottom it states "Reproduction of site books is authorised only for
informative purposes and strictly for personal, private use." - not sure what
that actually means

maybe these books are published under creative commons license? anybody
familiar with this site?

~~~
bradddd
I'm going to go out on a limb and say no, that it is not a legit site. Sorry
if that's a let down.

